# What are these puppies?!



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2010)

As many other people on here I see, I'm not sure what breed my guys are! They are both about 3 months old and when we got them, we were told that they were pitbull and rot mixed but I can't be sure because we never seen the parents. 
The reason that leads me to believe they are half rot is because there was one little boy out of 9 that was perfect rot colors. The rest are light cinnamon to medium brown colored. they also developed little wrinkles on their foreheads and their paws grow bigger everyday. 
Take a look and tell me what you think. Pit/rot may be right.
3 Months:













5 Weeks:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The colors found on a rottwieler are common in a few dozen different breeds of dog and so is not a good judge of breed mix by its self.

Those puppies look like they are mixes of 4 or more different breeds of dog.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Too young to call any thing, but I definitely do not see Rottweiler. Perhaps a bit of Boxer.


----------



## rottie (Sep 16, 2010)

I see a whole lotta cute in them! I do see Rott, but I am biased.


----------



## Penny Lane (Nov 6, 2010)

They might be a boxer/doberman/something like that


----------

